# Software > Linux >  Πρόβλημα format ext3 σε δίσκο 1.5 TB / Si3114

## TheLaz

Έχω ένα seagate 1.5 TB και θέλω να περάσω Debian

Δεν φορμάρεται με τίποτα....¨Εχω δοκιμάσει

-FireNas με sata controller
-D945GCLF
-Debian Lenny (stable)
-Debian testing
-Ubuntu 8.1

Ο δίσκος δεν ανηκει στην προβληματική φουρνιά της seagate...
O γ....ένος ο partitioner δεν γουστάρει να ο κάνει με τίποτα.
Σε ext3 κρεμάει, σε ext2 φαίνεται να τσουλάει αλλά μετά δεν
μπορεί να κάνει mount.

Τα νεύρα μου.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καμιά ιδέα....????

----------


## panxan

Έχω μία ιδέα

*koutsero koumbare*

----------


## yorgos

ext4 δοκίμασες? δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτοιμο αυτό
ή μήπως
ReiserFS?

----------


## commando

αλλαγη με western δοκιμασες?

----------


## baskin

Δοκίμασε με reiserfs ή βάλε arch linux που έχει 2.6.28 πυρήνα και υποστηρίζει πλήρως ext4.

----------


## VFXCode

> Έχω ένα seagate 1.5 TB και θέλω να περάσω Debian
> 
> Δεν φορμάρεται με τίποτα....¨Εχω δοκιμάσει
> 
> -FireNas με sata controller
> -D945GCLF
> -Debian Lenny (stable)
> -Debian testing
> -Ubuntu 8.1
> ...


Εγώ πάντως τον formara μέσω CLI διοτι είχε bugs ο partitioner (gparted) με partitions μεγαλύτερα του 1ΤΒ. Εμένα πάντως παίζει.
Να προσθέσω οτι τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται είναι μόνο σε RAID συστηχίες.
By the way αμα είναι στην προβληματική φουρνιά να τον πάς πίσω για αλλαγή.

Δοκίμασα αυτό

----------


## TheLaz

Κατα αρχάς ευχαριστώ σε όσους μπήκαν στον κόπο να βοηθήσουν
συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του sbolis.




> Έχω μία ιδέα
> *koutsero koumbare*


Χαλαρά σε έχει χαλάσει το ξανθοπίπινο που κουνιόταν δίπλα μας χθες  ::   ::  




> ....ή μήπως ReiserFS?


To δοκιμασα μαζί με xfs και τα 2 πήγαν κάπως καλύτερα αλλά έβγαλε σφάλμα
στο 65% της εγκατάστασης βασικών πακέτων.




> αλλαγη με western δοκιμασες?


Κάτσε να δω λίγο στο συρτάρι που έχω τους 1.5 ΤΒ δίσκους όλων
των κατασκευαστών  ::   ::   ::  
Ασχετα με την πλάκα φορμάρεται σε dt σε win και δεν είναι στην προβληματική
παρτίδα. Άρα πρέπει να ναι tux problem. Westernάκιας είμαι αλλά δεν έβρισκα
1.5 ΤΒ western




> Δοκίμασα αυτό


It did the trick. Muchas thanx.
Εβαλα ένα άλλο δίσκο να κάτσει πάνω το OS και με το παραπάνω λινκ φορμαρίστηκε...ο γ...ίδης  ::  

Αν κόψω 2 partitons έτσι (ext3, swap) υπάρχει τρόπος να χρησιμοποιηθεί
ο δίσκος έτσι για καινουρια εγκατασταση και να πηδήξουμε το βήμα του
partitoner κατά την εγκατάσταση ?

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Δοκίμασα αυτό
> 
> 
> It did the trick. Muchas thanx.
> Εβαλα ένα άλλο δίσκο να κάτσει πάνω το OS και με το παραπάνω λινκ φορμαρίστηκε...ο γ...ίδης  
> 
> Αν κόψω 2 partitons έτσι (ext3, swap) υπάρχει τρόπος να χρησιμοποιηθεί
> ...



Πιστευώ πως θα δουλέψει αν και το step του partitioner απλα δεν το γλιτώνεις διότι εκεί επιλέγεις που θα γίνει mount o root. Παρόλαυτα δεν νομίζω οτι θα χάσεις τπ να δοκιμάσεις αλλα δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο..... πάρε αλλο σκληρό για το OS.

----------


## TheLaz

> ..... πάρε αλλο σκληρό για το OS.


  ::   ::   ::  Αυτό έχω κάνει ήδη, απλά έλεγα για το γμτ  ::  

Thanx για τη βοήθεια.
Λαζ.

----------


## quam

Γιατί δεν του κάνεις format με κανένα system commander, μπορεί και να τα καταφέρεις έτσι .

----------


## TheLaz

@quam: Θα το δοκιμάσω, γιατί όχι...

Αλλαξα λίγο τον τίτλο (πρόσθεσα το si3114)

Αφού λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με τον δίσκο ήρθε η ώρα να τσακωθώ 
με τον controller  ::   ::   ::  Είναι εξωτερικός της delock (4xSATA1 ports)
που απο όσο ξέρω φοράει το si3114 και κάνει ότι γουστάρει.

Με το που ξεκίνησα να αντιγράφω αρχειάκια λέω, δεν πάω και μια 
βόλτα και από syslog να δούμε αν όλα είναι οκ...
Panic Mode ON
Της π.....ας από *Invalid Block Bitmap*
Τρέχω και fschk, χαμός, χάλια ο δίσκος
Βάζω τον δίσκο σε ένα boardάκι με intel south bridge..
format...copy....όλα οκ.
Panic Mode OFF

Αρα φταίει ο %$#%$^$% ο controller (ο οποίος σε win δεν έχει θέμα...)

Ερώτησις (εδώ το πήγαινα από την αρχή)
Υπάρχει κάτι σε 4xSATA (είτε sata1 είτε sata2) που να παίζει στα σίγουρα ???
(σε linux of course) 
Υπάρχει κάποιο workaround/patch whatever για το 3114 ?
Οι promise τι λένε ?

Τελικά ήταν 3 οι ερωτήσεις....  ::   ::  

p.s κερνελάκο τρέχω 2.6.21

----------


## Moho

Επειδή τράβηξα έναν παρόμοιο γολγοθά με τον συνδιασμό Silicon Image + FreeBSD, θα σου πρότεινα να μην συνδιάζεις κάρτες της SI με "περιθωριακά" λειτουργικά συστήματα, όπως Linux, *ΝΙΧ, *BSD, κλπ, που δεν τυγχάνουν αξιοπρεπούς υποστήριξης σε επίπεδο software (aka open-source drivers) από τους κατασκευαστές.

Αυτές οι ευτελείς υλοποιήσεις (όπως της SI) έχουν συχνά-πυκνά φρικτά bugs στο hardware επίπεδο, τα οποία γίνονται αόρατα στον τελικό χρήστη μέσω workarounds που ενσωματόνονται στους drivers - οι οποίοι διατίθενται, ή ενημερώνονται τακτικά μόνο για τις πλατφόρμες της MS  ::  . Το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτές οι κάρτες να μην παίζουν ποτέ απόλυτα σωστά σε μη-mainstream λειτουργικά συστήματα, αφού οι developers τους, αγανακτούν προσπαθόντας να πιάσουν την γρασσωμένη γάτα μέσα στο σκοτεινό δωμάτιο, και εγκαταλείπουν το εγχείρημα...

Εγώ προσωπικά έλυσα το πρόβλημά μου βάζοντας στο μηχανάκι έναν controller της Promise (τον SATA300-TX4). Για ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως σε καλύπτει. PM για details.

----------


## VFXCode

ίσως με ένα upgade τον κέρνελ σου??

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μακρυά από SI !!! πραγματικά είναι ότι χειρότερο έχω πετύχει σε hw, πουλάει καθαρά γιατί είναι φτηνιάρικο και παίζει κάπως καλά σε windows...

----------


## TheLaz

> Επειδή τράβηξα έναν παρόμοιο γολγοθά με τον συνδιασμό Silicon Image + FreeBSD, θα σου πρότεινα να μην συνδιάζεις κάρτες της SI με "περιθωριακά" λειτουργικά συστήματα, όπως Linux, *ΝΙΧ, *BSD, κλπ, που δεν τυγχάνουν αξιοπρεπούς υποστήριξης σε επίπεδο software (aka open-source drivers) από τους κατασκευαστές.
> 
> Αυτές οι ευτελείς υλοποιήσεις (όπως της SI) έχουν συχνά-πυκνά φρικτά bugs στο hardware επίπεδο, τα οποία γίνονται αόρατα στον τελικό χρήστη μέσω workarounds που ενσωματόνονται στους drivers - οι οποίοι διατίθενται, ή ενημερώνονται τακτικά μόνο για τις πλατφόρμες της MS  . Το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτές οι κάρτες να μην παίζουν ποτέ απόλυτα σωστά σε μη-mainstream λειτουργικά συστήματα, αφού οι developers τους, αγανακτούν προσπαθόντας να πιάσουν την γρασσωμένη γάτα μέσα στο σκοτεινό δωμάτιο, και εγκαταλείπουν το εγχείρημα...
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά έλυσα το πρόβλημά μου βάζοντας στο μηχανάκι έναν controller της Promise (τον SATA300-TX4). Για ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως σε καλύπτει. PM για details.


Ημουν σίγουρος πως δεν είμαι ο μόνος που την έχει πατήσει σε όλο τον πλανήτη..Πάντως έριξα τρελλό γέλιο διαβάζοντας
το ποστ σου, πόσο δίκιο έχεις. Anyway με τον promise χρείάζεται κατι άλλο ? Υποθέτω τον βάζω και παίζει..




> ίσως με ένα upgade τον κέρνελ σου??


Το γεγονος ότι μπορώ και επιβιώνω σε ένα nix περιβάλον σε καμία περιπτωση δεν με κάνει 
τόσο προχώ χρήστη  ::   ::   ::  Αν και κάποιος έχει ήδη προσφερθεί να βοηθήσει  ::  
Προτιμώ να δώσω 60-70 ευρώ και να πάρω κάτι δοκιμασμένο όπως ο promise που αναφέρει o moho
παραπάνω παρά να τρέμω κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο syslog. Στη μ...ία αυτή δεν μπορώ να ξαναεμπιστευτώ 
data ύστερα από ότι έχω δει.




> Μακρυά από SI !!! πραγματικά είναι ότι χειρότερο έχω πετύχει σε hw, πουλάει καθαρά γιατί είναι φτηνιάρικο και παίζει κάπως καλά σε windows...


Point taken  ::  (Στο φτηνιάρικο τη πάτησα και εγώ)

Τις καλημέρες μου κύριοι..
Λαζ.

----------


## slapper

τωρά το είδα το post...

έχω ακριβώς τον ίδιο sata controlled αλλα μου παίζει μια χαρά εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό..βέβαια έχω μόνο ένα σκληρό πάνω..
πάντως τον έβαλα και έπαιξε out of box σε ubuntu 8.10..



```
[email protected]:~$ lspci | grep 3114
02:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
```



```
[email protected]:~$ uname -r
2.6.27-11-server
```

πιθανόν επειδή είναι φτηνιάρικος δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί και σωστά τον δίσκο..

----------


## TheLaz

Eχουμε και άλλο kernel...λες να φτιάχνει στον 27 ?

Πάντως τον έχω 2 μέρες στο κρεβάτι του πόνου πάνω σε Intel ICH7 (μεταφέρω 4 άλλους δίσκους) να γράφει non-stop
δεν έχει καταγραψει το πραμικρό σφάλμα στα logs.....

Όταν βρω χρόνο θα κάνω και μια δοκιμή σε ubuntu (η desktop εκδοση δεν παίζει και σαν live CD?)

----------


## slapper

ερώτηση χαζή.. δοκίμασες να τον φορμάρεις τον δίσκο χρησιμοποιώντας τον controller της Motherboard??
ή όπου και να τον βάλεις δεν φορμάρεται??

ελπίζω με τον που θα βγεί ο .28 kernel στο Ubuntu με native support το ext4 να μην υπάρχουν τέτοια προβλήματα..
ε ως tote κράτα το για test bed το μηχανάκι!!  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Αφου σε windows παιζουν ολα καλα γιατι δεν βαζεις win να τελειωνεις ?  ::

----------


## baskin

> Αφου σε windows παιζουν ολα καλα γιατι δεν βαζεις win να τελειωνεις ?


Ο χριστός και η παναγία.......

----------


## TheLaz

> ...Εγώ προσωπικά έλυσα το πρόβλημά μου βάζοντας στο μηχανάκι έναν controller της Promise (τον SATA300-TX4). Για ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως σε καλύπτει.....


Σκοτώνει ο controller.....  ::   ::   ::  
Τελικά σε κάποια πράγματα ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις  ::   ::  
Αααααααααααααδεια τα logs  ::   :: 
Thank you thank you !

----------


## commando

Thelaz πες αλευρι ο 2ΤΒ western ειναι ηδη στη Cebit και σε γυρευει χαχαχα

----------


## TheLaz

Με εφτιαξες τώρα..........

----------

